# Distance between Poconos & Hershey, PA?



## jamesy (Nov 14, 2006)

Does anyone know about how long it would take to drive from Poconos(Hawley) to Hershey/Gettysburg area?  Would it be something we could do if staying in Poconos?


----------



## Luanne (Nov 14, 2006)

Per mapquest, 2 hours 38 minutes.


----------



## Pat H (Nov 14, 2006)

At least and not something I'd consider during the winter time.


----------



## Jeni (Nov 15, 2006)

It takes us about 2 hours, no traffic, no weather issues, so I would plan on about 2.5-3 hours.  Not a bad drive, but I would not recommend it if a snowstorm is moving through the area.


----------



## Jimbo (Nov 15, 2006)

Jeni said:
			
		

> Not a bad drive, but I would not recommend it if a snowstorm is moving through the area.



Just like anything, you need to be prepared.  If you come from Colorado or Utah where snow is an everyday occurance then by all means watch the weather reports to see if any real big storms are coming.  But for the most part, we have mild winters in PA including the Poconos.

Although, we are due for a really white winter. :whoopie: I'd love that one since I am a skier...


----------



## Redterpos3 (Nov 15, 2006)

Jimbo said:
			
		

> But for the most part, we have mild winters in PA including the Poconos.
> 
> Although, we are due for a really white winter. :whoopie: I'd love that one since I am a skier...




I'll second this!  I've had the largest black walnuts and acorns in my backyard this year, and Squirrels everywhere.  Last year I didn't see any squirrel's!!  We are due!  

The drive from the Poconos to Hershey is relatively easy. 

Peace, 
Jeff


----------



## Pat H (Nov 15, 2006)

Jimbo said:
			
		

> But for the most part, we have mild winters in PA including the Poconos.



We do? You could have fooled me! I guess "mild" is in the eye of the beholder.


----------

